# Biggie's Rub and Mustard Sauce



## biggie (Aug 28, 2008)

After much trial and error, this is my new go-to rub. I use it on everything...you can see some of the yankee influence. 

Biggie's Rub

3/4 cup granulated light brown sugar (you can use regular brown sugar)
3/4 cup kosher salt (preferably smoked)
1/3 cup pure maple sugar
1/3 cup dark chili powder
1/3 cup paprika
3 TBsp ground mustard
2 TBsp granulated garlic
2 TBsp cajun seasoning
2 TBsp ground cumin
1 TBsp pure ground chile (I use habanero powder)
1 TBsp worcestershire pepper blend
1 1/2 tsp ground allspice

Now, my mustard sauce, which is what I like to use on my pulled pork (I'm told this is South Carolina style - now, I guess it's South Shore Mass style). It's basically a tweaked version of a Steven Raichlen recipe.

1 cup mustard (I like to use spicy brown, but you can use anything from dijon to grainy to yellow ballpark style)
3/4 cup cider vinegar
1/2 cup dark brown sugar
1/4 cup pure maple sugar
1 small onion, chopped
1 clove garlic, smashed
1 TBsp hot sauce, or more to taste
1 TBsp Biggie's Rub
1 TBsp butter
Salt and Pepper to taste

1. Melt the butter and saute the onion and garlic over medium low heat until soft (but not browned)
2. Add everything else and bring to a boil over medium heat
3. Simmer on low until thickened, 5-10 min
4. Allow to cool, then throw it all into a blender until it's smooth.

Enjoy!


----------



## biggiesize (Aug 28, 2008)

Somebody at work was talking about s. carolina mustard sauce today and I log on and here it is. i'll have to try it. what is the yield on both recipes?


----------



## biggie (Aug 28, 2008)

Not quite sure on the official yield amounts - I usually make the rub 10 lbs at a time. I guess this would make enough to fill a quart-size ziploc bag.

The sauce is about 2-3 cups, enough to dress an average boston butt, with some extra for the side.


----------

